# Best ways to ship an egg case?



## MrZorak (Oct 24, 2020)

Hey everyone. I am looking to ship some Brunneria borealis egg cases to a friend or two soon. I have not shipped egg cases before  and I am curious your thoughts on shipping. The egg cases are currently attached so small bits of paper towel the mantis decided to lay them on. Some of the earier egg cases I actually carefully ripped off and then hot glued onto some popsicle sticks for incubation, but I am unsure on if that may have killed their efficacy.. and if I am sending to another person and the mantis did NOT lay directly onto a stick, I was thinking just wrapping them up as is, attached to the paper, in a little baggie, and bundled up in protective packaging would be OK? I'd also be putting a heating pack in there as the temperatures cool.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 24, 2020)

Yup, just wrap them up. Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------

